# Santorini, GREECE - Most breathtaking place on earth



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Look at how AMAZING these images look...

















































































































































Tell me if you find a better island anywhere on earth. Thanks.


----------



## UrbanCyclop (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice shots!
Great architecture placed in a wonderful geography.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Stunning pics! It's probably one of the most beautiful places I ever visited! :cheers:


----------



## Thunderflip (Jul 15, 2003)

I've been there once like ages ago, I guess that was when only 6 years old. I lived there for a week. I should go back there someday.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life  (Santorini 2003)

























Santorini has also wine with unique aroma and taste. Volcanic wines :banana: 










Enjoying Santorini Caldera View 



























Wine museum


















Famous winery in the island









Drinking 11 glasses of wine


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Santorini is truly one of the most beatiful and spectacular places on earth... Very nice photos!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

so dreamlike


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Alibaba said:


> so dreamlike


Good description.
I have always found it surreal the way the city is perched upon the cliff at such a high altitude and the view you get of the stunning Greek Aegean sea. 

More pics soon.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

People waiting for the sunset :nuts:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

mg: So charmy !


----------

